# bio-identical hormones



## harley1 (Feb 26, 2010)

After reading all the info provided by so many of you I am wondering if the bio-identical hormones that i am taking are affecting my ibs. Is it possible that they could be making my symptoms worse. I thought that balancing my hormones would be helpful. Has anyone had any experience with this topic? Please let me know?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It seems to be something very individual with IBS.Sometimes adding more of any kind of hormone in seems to make things worse. Sometimes they do balance things out and that makes it better.I don't think there is one hard fast rule that they are all bad or all good.


----------

